# ******* Christmas at my house



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I live in a pretty affluent town. I would say about half the town is made up of second home owners. 

So I'm getting another tractor this year (I have small farm) and I decided to put a little ******* into my decorating. I parked my John Deere 4510 (40 HP tractor) on my front law and started stringing lights on it...I hope to have some of those reindeer (white ones with lights) pulling it and a big plastic snowman sitting in the seat...right now I have light up candy canes on the rollbar, lights following the profile of the tractor and the bucket...I think it's pretty funny, my wife is slightly amused and I know at least one neighbor is HORRIFIED....should be fun to see what comes of it.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

you know you live in the berkshires when..... :naughty:


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

Are you going to sit in the tractor wearing Santa Clause Suit pants and a wife beater tank top all while holding a can of Schlitz. That would really scare the neighbors.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*


kttref @ Wed Dec 08 said:



you know you live in the berkshires when..... :naughty:

Click to expand...

**...When Your Family Tree Looks More Like a Knife Than a Fork... *:twisted:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Dude you have to post pictures whan it's done. Don't forget to put a mullet wig on the snowman.

Scott :santa:


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Faintly, in the distance, I hear a banjo being picked. *


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

KozmoKramer @ Wed Dec 08 said:


> *...When Your Family Tree Looks More Like a Knife Than a Fork... :twisted:*


*

haha that's awesome.*


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

cj3441 @ 08 Dec 2004 19:23 said:


> Are you going to sit in the tractor wearing Santa Clause Suit pants and a wife beater tank top all while holding a can of Schlitz. That would really scare the neighbors.


 :L: :L: :L: :L: :L:

OMG, that's awesome!!!

You should have a few empties strewn around the tractor as well and maybe have like a reindeer passed out on it's side. Maybe even chain a few mangy lookin' junkyard dogs wearing spiked collars to it and scatter around some car parts.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

> You should have a few empties strewn around the tractor as well and maybe have like a reindeer passed out on it's side. Maybe even chain a few mangy lookin' junkyard dogs wearing spiked collars to it and scatter around some car parts.


How did you find my house? :lol: :L:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Damn federal government...a roll bar on a tractor! Whatever happened to the good old Ford 8N or International Farmall M...we don't need no stinkin' roll bars! 8)


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Was using a IH M and IH H and Cub this fall...even with the less than thrilling rollbar I'll take the JD any day...



dcs2244 @ Fri 10 Dec said:


> Damn federal government...a roll bar on a tractor! Whatever happened to the good old Ford 8N or International Farmall M...we don't need no stinkin' roll bars! 8)


----------

